# tippy railbus



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello ALL
This weekend I picked up an aristocraft railbus at a very good price. I brought it home took it out of the box and thought how heavy it felt. On the tracks it looks great and runs smoothe the only issue is when it hits a curve or not so level track it sways and tips excesively. The railbus does seem to be extra top heavy with a high center of gravity compared to any other pieces I own. I think this is causing it to sway. 
Has anyone who runs one noticed this? Is this characteristic of the railbus or does my track bed need work? 
Todd


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, 
The original 1:1 scale version of this railcar was called 'galloping goose' because it waddled down the tracks. This is pretty typical of even the model versions as well. I do like my railbus and it always generates questions from visitors and they are surprised to hear they are models of real vehicles.


----------

